# Souhaite débuter en progammation !



## teddyR (19 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Bien qu'aillant cherché sur le forum.

Depuis quelques mois, j'ai commencé pour m'amuser a apprendre a programmer des sites web, je suis toujours débutant, cependant tout marche en fonction de mon jeune niveau.

Et je dois l'avouer, je me suis pris au jeu.

Maintenant, je souhaite aller plus loin en apprenant à créer des applications de type calculatrice ou autre .............., enfin tout ce par quoi on doit commencer.
Par contre, je ne sais par quel type de language je dois débuter, en sachant que je souhaite débuter simple et gratuit autant que possible.

Avec actuellement un eMac G4/700 et Os X.2.8.

Merci de vos conseils avisés.

teddy.


----------



## Céroce (19 Janvier 2005)

Vu les programmes que tu souhaites réaliser, je te conseillerais AppleScript Studio. C'est un bon langage objet, assez accessible à un débutant, et c'est de la VRAIE programmation.
Les outils sont totalement gratuits (Kit Développeur d'Apple).

De plus, il existe de nombreux sites pour te mettre le pied à l'étrier. Par contre sache que tu seras limité à un moment donné, car le langage ne permet pas de faire du graphisme ou du son (d'après ce que j'avais pu en voir).


C é r o c e


----------



## theidiot (19 Janvier 2005)

moi je te conseille plutot de commencer a programmer en python. C'est egalement tres accesible et...
tres portable comparativement au appleScript. S'il te vient un jour l'idée de programmer et de vouloir porter tes programmes sur d'autre logiciel d'exploitation je te conseille ce langage. De plus, c'est tres simple d'utilisation. 

(Tu pourras faire du graphiste et du son si tu prend les bibliotheques nécésaire)


----------



## teddyR (19 Janvier 2005)

Merci de ce conseil Ceroce,  

Les applescript il est vrai sont de réels petits programmes, cependant ce sont des applications transparentes et utilisables seulement sur notre plateforme.

Il me semble que dans les outils de programmation d'apple, il y a aussi une possibilité de faire des skins - alu brossé ou aqua - et ce sont plutôt ceux- la qui m'attirent.

Bien que total débutant, tu vois, j'aimerais dévellopper des petits trucs du genre widgets.

Ce qui m'interresse aussi, c'est d'apprendre un language qui ne soit pas fermé, qui me donne la possibilité de continuer à ma perfectionner, et je dois l'avouer même en passant en revue les pages d' O'Reilly, j'ai vus pein de choses interressantes sans cependant pouvoir faire un choix intelligent car:
- C
- C++
- C#
- Perl
- Java
- Objective-C
- Phyton
- Qt

Pour un novice, c'est comme lui demander de se faire un copain sur une île ou personne ne parle la même langue. 
Avec qui va t'il commencer à créer un contact ?


Alors, je choisi le russe, l'allemand, l'indou ou le martien ?

Merci de m'indiquer quelle langue apprendre, évolutive, simple (la, vous vous dites, il croit au père noël), et qui me permette de créer une application en totalité, même si je dois m'arracher les cheveux et passer des nuits blanches.

Avec actuellement un eMac G4/700 et Os X.2.8.

 Merci de vos conseils avisés.

 teddy.


----------



## teddyR (19 Janvier 2005)

Merci thidiot,

j'ai bien vu sur O4Reilly que python est un language qui monte, qui monte.

EST-ce bien adapté à un débutant, je peux dévellopper sur mac en X.2.8, ou me faut-il installer X11.

Peut tu m'indiquer un lien qui me permette de comprendre ce qu'est ce language, ses avantages et aussi ses inconvénients.

Merci de ta réponse.

teddy


----------



## teddyR (20 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir, 

je suis sur le cul Céroce, en fait en navigant, je suis tombé sur le site Cocoa X.

Tu es donc un programmeur chevronné.

Vois-tu je souhaite programmer, et créer des appli multiplateformes, en priorité pour Mac OS X, en suite pour LInux et pourquoi pas pour Wintruc.

Et je n'ai pas trouvé sur ton site de dossier m'expliquant les applescript, bien sur cela arriveras tot ou tard.

Merci de m'aiguiller dans la bonne direction en fonction de mes désirs.

Macamicalement.
teddy.


----------



## theidiot (20 Janvier 2005)

teddyR a dit:
			
		

> Merci thidiot,
> 
> j'ai bien vu sur O4Reilly que python est un language qui monte, qui monte.
> 
> ...



Tu n'a pas besoin d'installer X11 mais tu peut programmer python sur X11 si tu le desire. 

Et oui c'est un langage adapter pour les débutants tu peut faire meme du winget sans problème.

fait un tour sur www.python.org tu trouveras toutes l'information qu'il te faut avec les outils de développement pour python. 

Si tu as besoin d'un bon tutorial tu le trouvera dans www.developez.com dans la section "python" dans la rubrique "tutorial"

Le reste de l'information tu le trouvera sur google car l'information sur python ce n'est pas ca qui manque.

au revoir


----------



## teddyR (20 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir, 

je viens de télécharger sur python.org la version pour 10,2 et impossible de le faire tourner.

ca commence bien, je comprend rien à ce qui ne se passe pas :mouais: (phrase hors-norme).

Qu'ais je ou pas fait.

merci d'éclairer ma lanterne.

teddy.


ps: j'ai télécharger un cours sur phyton en pdf, et il me semble que c'est ce que je cherche.


----------



## Didier Guillion (20 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,

Je m'était intéressé a Python il y a quelques années. Si je me rappelle bien, un programme Python ne fonctionne que si Python est installé sur l'ordinateur de l'utilisateur.
Est ce toujours le cas ?
Si oui, je le déconseille, si tu développe de petites applications que tu souhaite diffuser, tu ne peut demander a l'utilisateur d'installer Python de son coté.
Pourquoi ne pas jeter un oeil du coté de Java ?

Sinon, mis à part le C#, Ojective C et AppleScript qui sont des langages specifiques (l'un à Microsoft les autres à Mac OS X) tous les autres langages sont envisageables.

Si la portabilité n'est pas un critère essentiel, et que tu développe de petits programmes, jete un oeil sur AppleScript.

Garde en tête que plus un langage est spécifique à une machine, plus, en général, tu peut faire des choses proche de la machine.

Cordialement


----------



## ntx (20 Janvier 2005)

teddyR a dit:
			
		

> Vois-tu je souhaite programmer, et créer des appli multiplateformes, en priorité pour Mac OS X, en suite pour LInux et pourquoi pas pour Wintruc.


Bonjour,
si tu est pret a t'investir, regardes plutot du cote de Java ou C/C++ qui permettent de faire des applis multiplateformes (pour peu qu'on utilise les libs qui vont bien) et d'exploiter toutes les possibiltes de la machine.
Mais cela necessite un apprentissage


----------



## Ad_himself (20 Janvier 2005)

Essaie l'Objective-C. Etant le language d'implémentation par excellence d'OS X, c'est celui-là qu'il te faut pour avoir une interface digne de ce nom. Cocoa-X propose également de la documention concernant ce language, et PorjectBuilder, compilateur polyvalent, est offert avec OS X.


----------



## teddyR (20 Janvier 2005)

Hello,

bon ca va mieux:
python se démarre dans le terminal, tu tappe python et hop tu programme en direct.

Pour programmer des fichiers executables, j'utilise SubEthaEdit qui permet, et colorise le langauage phyton.

Bon après tu enregistre avec un .py ....... et là ca se corse, car quand j'essaie de la lancer avec PythonLauncher: 
le launcher me fait 2 bonds dans le dock et disparait, et le terminal m'offre ceci :



Last login: Thu Jan 20 13:26:41 on ttyp1
"/usr/bin/python"  "/Users/teddyricoul/Desktop/monWelcome to Darwin!
 script.py"  && echo Exit status: $? && exit 1
[Ordinateur-de-teddy-ricoul:~] teddyricoul% "/usr/bin/python"  "/Users/teddyricoul/Desktop/mon script.py"  && echo Exit status: $? && exit 1
Exit status: 0
logout
[Process completed]


et puis cela (2ème fenêtre)


Last login: Thu Jan 20 12:35:47 on ttyp1
Welcome to Darwin!
[Ordinateur-de-teddy-ricoul:~] teddyricoul% 



et la, pas comprendre du tout ce que veut bwana ?

maintenant je me sert d'unb PDF du net pour apprendre, c'est 
apprendre à programmer avec python de Gérard Swinnen (traduit de l'anglais)

plusieurs trucs, j'ai essayé avec le document SubEthaEdit sur le burea et dans mon disque dur dans un dossier application rien que pour lui, ce dossier n'est pas le dossier système, mais le mien.

le bouquin fait souvent allusion a window etr linux, sans aborder la partie mac os.............

et maintenant, 
que vais-je faire...........lala lala, lala lala

teddy.


----------



## Céroce (20 Janvier 2005)

teddyR a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> je suis sur le cul Céroce, en fait en navigant, je suis tombé sur le site Cocoa X.
> Vois-tu je souhaite programmer, et créer des appli multiplateformes, en priorité pour Mac OS X, en suite pour LInux et pourquoi pas pour Wintruc.



En fait, tu n'avais absolument pas évoqué l'aspect multi-plateforme de ton projet. D'après tout ce que tu écris, alors je te conseillerais plutôt RealBasic qui est un langage accessible aux débutants et permet de générer des applis pour les 3 plateformes. Seulement RealBasic hérite de VisualBasic, de ses concepts lourds et de sa syntaxe affreuse. Et il n'est pas gratuit.

AppleScript Studio permet facilement de créer des applications avec une vraie interface utilisateur Mac OS X.
Si tu commences à programmer, je ne pense pas qu'être multi-plateforme soit si important que ça.



			
				teddyR a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> Et je n'ai pas trouvé sur ton site de dossier m'expliquant les applescript, bien sur cela arriveras tot ou tard.
> teddy.



Non, il n'y a rien sur le site, parce qu'il existe déjà un tas de documentation de qualité ailleurs.
Ah oui, une remarque: C, C++, Java, Objective-C, c'est pas ce que j'appelle des langages pour les débutants. Tu es peut-être motivé, mais après 3 semaines à essayer de compiler en vain un programme de 4 lignes, crois-moi tu passeras tout seul à AppleScript !


----------



## teddyR (20 Janvier 2005)

yo, Céroce,

Donc avec applescript, tu peux réellement faire un programme réactif, avec une interface métal ou aqua ?

quelle sont ses limites par rapport à python ?

teddy.


----------



## Didier Guillion (20 Janvier 2005)

teddyR a dit:
			
		

> yo, Céroce,
> 
> Donc avec applescript, tu peux réellement faire un programme réactif, avec une interface métal ou aqua ?
> 
> ...



Oui, c'est possible en AppleScript. A la limite tu peut meme appeler toutes les entrées Cocoa via un "Call" si elles ne sont pas définis en AppleScript.

Quand aux limites par rapport a Python, je laisse le soin a quelqu'un qui connait le deux de répondre.

Cordialement


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (20 Janvier 2005)

Moi je te conseil le C avec un bon bouquin (genre Ritchie...). Ca te donnera des bonnes bases et surtout de la rigueur (et pas de GOTO...lol)


----------



## theidiot (20 Janvier 2005)

teddyR a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> bon ca va mieux:
> python se démarre dans le terminal, tu tappe python et hop tu programme en direct.
> ...



Si tu ne comprend pas comment fonctionner sur le terminal utilise pythonIDE que tu devrais avoir dans ton outilage MacPython.

Pour le reste prend le temps de t'informer sur le site officiel tous est tres bien documenter


----------



## theidiot (20 Janvier 2005)

teddyR a dit:
			
		

> yo, Céroce,
> 
> Donc avec applescript, tu peux réellement faire un programme réactif, avec une interface métal ou aqua ?
> 
> ...



La seul limite de python est la vitesse du processus comme pour RealBasic.(RealBasic est egalement un bon langage d'apprentissage comme dit Cérose, je te laisse libre sur ce choix)

Alors si tu veux optimiser la vitesse de ton application il faudra le faire en c ou en c++ mais pour le moment tu en n'est pas la. Le principe c'est d'apprendre une certaine logique de programmation. Et une fois compris tu pourras passer à des langages plus utilisé et plus souple comme le c, c++ ou encore le Java.


----------



## Céroce (21 Janvier 2005)

BeNBiBiFoKe a dit:
			
		

> Moi je te conseil le C avec un bon bouquin (genre Ritchie...). Ca te donnera des bonnes bases et surtout de la rigueur (et pas de GOTO...lol)



Parce que le Kernighan et Ritchie est un bon bouquin ? Depuis quand ?
C'est une très bonne référence du langage C, mais il est très bordelique. Bonjour les programmes d'exemples avec des variables i et j.

Quel genre de programmes peut espérer faire un débutant en programmation en C ? Un programme qui calcule le périmètre d'un cercle en ligne de commande ?




Pour répondre à Teddy, je ne sais pas ce que vaut Python, je n'ai jamais essayé.
Mais je rejoins l'avais de theIdiot qu'il te faut d'abord installer des bases et trouver un intérêt immédiat  (du plaisir) à programmer.


----------



## teddyR (22 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir à tous,

En fait Céroce je te remercie de cette réaction vive.

De mon coté, je bloque sur Python car il est mutiplateforme et accessible.

Vois tu mon but est d'apprendre pour donner des logicels/appli(s) qui soient aussi simples à comprendre et à utiliser que celles de notre macPlateforme.

Dans la vrais vie, je suis comédien, au théâtre bien sur, sinon on dit acteur. Et en tant que macUser ayant pas mal de temps libre, je souhaite contribuer, autant que je peux, à notre communauté, et à élargir ce cercle par le biais de la simplicité(toute relative) d'utilisation de notre OS et de ses applis
.
En fait j'ai deux switcheurs à mon actif et j'en suis très fier, tu dois certainement comprendre !!!

Maintenant toi qui est un vrai prog. fais un petit tour chez python pour nous en dire plus. Ton expérience est certainement plus utile que celle de quelques bidouilleurs de mon acabit, et peut dans les quelques semaines fiares un petit, mais néamoins intêressant article sur ton site.

Soyons pluriels et éclectiques, plus riches en savoir.

Bien que ce post plus réservé à Céroce, je remercie et vous encourage à continuer de donner votre avis et expérience aux novices de mon genre.

Cordialement.
teddy.


----------



## Céroce (24 Janvier 2005)

Euh... je ne prétends pas tout connaître non plus.
En fait, si je n'ai pas jeté un oeil à Python, c'est parce que je n'en ai jamais ressenti le besoin.
Je crois que l'avis des autres vaut autant que le mien, d'autant qu'il y a des gens plus expérimentés (Didier, par exemple, tiens d'ailleurs il faut que j'aille me faire une petite Gallerie)...


----------



## Artanis (24 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,

si j'ose ajouter mon grain de sel... 

Ruby : langage objet agréable à manipuler (d'expérience), mais pas de toolkit graphique /accessible/ à ma connaissance

Python : langage objet _relativement_ simple, bonne intégration avec des toolkits graphiques comme PyQT et WXPython (il me semble qu'il peut aussi s'interfacer avec Tcl/Tk, mais là on sort un peu du sujet...). L'indentation obligatoire oblige (justement !) à écrire un code "clair" (physiquement, au moins).

Les deux sont des langages interprétés libres, c.-à-d. qu'on peut les faire tourner sur à peu près n'importe quelle machine sur laquelle on a installé le langage (et les bibliothèques supplémentaires, dans le cas de programmes graphiques).

AppleScript :langage "objet" adapté aux programmeurs "débutants", inclus dirrectement des fonctions graphiques limitées, mais utilisable _uniquement_ avec MacOS X.

Sinon, il y a aussi Java, sans doute un peu complexe pour débuter, mais un vrai régal quand on a galéré avec le c++ comme moi  :rateau: , exécutable sur n'importe quelle machine sur laquelle on a installé la JVM.

Dans tous les cas, les langages sont orientés objet (l'AppleScript est plus modulable...), ce qui n'est pas évident pour tout le monde...

Personnellement, je déconseillerais le C / C++ / C# / obj-C à un programmeur débutant


----------



## genemartin (25 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous, quand on parle de multiplateforme et de python....

J'utilise python depuis 6 ans que ce soit sur Mac os 8.6, 9.2, diverses versions d'Osx (chez moi) ou windows 2000 et Unix Digital au boulot. Je n'ai aucun problème pour exécuter mes scripts en passant de l'une à l'autre machine. Il n'y a que l'utilisation de modules spécifiques à un système d'exploitation qui l'empécherait (de même pour Perl ou Macperl sur les anciens macs et Ruby)
Ca ne m'intéresse pas d'avoir des fenêtres, des boutons et tout le tralala (genre Real Basic) Je ne cherche pas à faire beau car il me faut de l'efficacité. Je fais ce que je veux avec Python (comme avec perl avant) sans me poser de question et tous les scripts marchent sans problème sur toutes les machines. Je ne cherche pas non plus à distribuer mes scripts, hormis aux personnes intéressées qui ont déjà installé Python.
Essayant d'apprendre la programmation à mes enfants depuis 2 ans, je me suis rendu compte que Python est le plus adapté par son aspect interprété (comme les vieux Basic d'antant). 
Si l'on veut faire du Real Basic ou de la POO, il y a divers modules comme wxpython, pythoncard ou pyGtk dont les scripts tournent aussi sur toutes les machines
Il faut aller faire un tour sur http://aspn.activestate.com/ASPN/Mail/Browse/Threaded/pythonmac-sig (liste pythonmac) ou  http://aspn.activestate.com/ASPN/Cookbook/Python (divers scripts python) ou http://www.vex.net/parnassus/ (ressources python)

Pourquoi devrait-on passer à autre chose, beaucoup plus complexe, lorsqu'un simple langage de script, multiplateforme (pas comme applescript) permet de faire ce que l'on veut de manière simple et efficace (que ce soit liaison avec base de données, Oracle, Mysql, postgres, filemakerpro ou Oracle et Access sur Windows), manipuler des fichiers textes, travailler en xml, xslt ou même les Gis-Sig comme Thuban). Je ne suis pas informaticien, juste autodidacte, j'admire les réalisations en Java, C++, Objective C, Real Basic mais je n'ai pas le temps.


----------



## twenty (25 Janvier 2005)

Python je le conseille vivement de par sa simplicité et malgré tout sa rigueur qui tient dans son indentation de code.

Il est très ouvert puisque l'on peut y importer des modules Java, C, etc...

Bref, je l'adore.

Pour revenir au problème de teddyR. 
- Tu fais bien ton fichier que tu enregistres (sans espace) en .py (attention aux extensions par défaut, au début on croit enregistrer en .py et l'on enregistr en .py.txt)
- puis tu vas dans le terminal
- tu te déplaces dans le répertoire contenant ton fichier .py
- et là tu tapes : _./fichier.py_
- s'il te répond permission denied tu fais : _chmod +x fichier.py_

sinon envoie moi ton code pour voir ensemble.

@+


----------



## teddyR (1 Février 2005)

Bon, je vais acheter le bouquin de formation Python chez O'Reilly et je vous tient au courant de mes progrés.

Merci de votre participation à tous.

ps: twenty et genemartin, je vous donne mon Aim pour entammer si vous le souhaiter un e discussion sur python.
c'est    teddyricoul    ou   teddy ricoul   , je sais plus, cependant je suis connecté dès que je suis sur mon mac.
merci les gars, n'hésitez pas !


----------

